# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Hỏi về Bộ Driver Hybrid Servo HBS86H và động cơ 86HBM80

## Mec Sky

Mình vừa mua mấy bộ Driver trên, nhưng không biết là nên chọn encoder là bao nhiêu xung/vòng, vì thấy nhiều lựa chọn quá. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm bộ này rồi xin chỉ giáo với ah. Thanks! :Confused:

----------


## garynguyen

Cái này do nhu cầu của bác lắp và chỗ nào chứ? Bác lắp nơi nó chạy nhanh, với tốc độ cao thì cần encoder ít xung hơn ( nhiều xung quá controller nó khùng thì sao). Bác chạy chỗ cần chậm, chính xác từng ly từng tí thì chọn encoder nhiều xung/vòng. Đơn giản dễ hiểu vậy bác

----------


## nhatson

> Mình vừa mua mấy bộ Driver trên, nhưng không biết là nên chọn encoder là bao nhiêu xung/vòng, vì thấy nhiều lựa chọn quá. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm bộ này rồi xin chỉ giáo với ah. Thanks!


con này em nhớ ko lầm thì mặc định 1000 xung vòng, chạy dạng hibrid nên xung ko có ý nghĩa về độ chính xác bàng độ phân giải encoder,  vì nó chỉ dùng để đảm bảo ko sai góc bước 1.8o

b.r

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Vậy sai số mất bước nhỏ hơn 1,8 độ thì encorder không báo lỗi hả Nhat Son , vậy anpha step có giống như vậy không ? anpha step có cơ chế so sánh số xung phát ra và so sánh sô xung nhận về từ cái đuôi be bé tạo ra không ?

----------


## CKD

Nếu 1000 xung encoder thì nó có thể chạy tới chế độ X4, tương đương 4000 vị trí.
Quy ra tương đương với microstep 1/20 (4000 xung/vòng). Nếu xét theo dung sai ±1 xung thì sai số tương đương với max 0.18 độ.
Nếu dùng vit me bước 5mm thì dung sai lý thuyết là 0.0025mm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, encoder mà nhạy quá cũng mệt á. Microstep ko thể bù với sai số do cơ khí được => sửa trật lất luôn.

Trong patent của Vexta của cụ Nhật Sơn post thì nó cũng chỉ canh trật 1.8 độ mới chỉnh => xung cao quá cũng ko cần?

Hôm trước tau với ku CKD có test thì thằng alphastep dùng resolver, xung 100Khz => theo lý thuyết muốn độ phân giải bao nhiêu cũng được.

----------


## CKD

Về lý thuyết thì góc lệch của 2 cực từ kế tiếp nó lệch 1.8 độ. Do đó khi chạy vi bước.. vector từ đã được xác định theo cường độ của 2 phase. Do đó nếu lệch bước thì nó sẽ nhảy ngay về góc từ liền kề ở cực từ kế tiếp bla bla.. do đó sai số sẽ là bội của 1.8 độ.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

> Mình vừa mua mấy bộ Driver trên, nhưng không biết là nên chọn encoder là bao nhiêu xung/vòng, vì thấy nhiều lựa chọn quá. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm bộ này rồi xin chỉ giáo với ah. Thanks!


Về cơ bản thì bộ này nó fix encoder 1000 xung rồi. Ta không cần quan tâm đến xung encoder như servo.
Còn nếu bác chủ hỏi là độ phân giải step nên chọn thế nào thì theo mình nên để 1/10. Ngoài ra tùy theo hệ thống cơ khí mà có thể chọn theo cho phù hợp.

----------


## garynguyen

Ý quên. Đọc lại thấy bác này bác ấy đã mua rồi, hỏi setup. Bác làm thế này. Nó có mấy cái gạt ON-OFF , đó là số xung cấp từ máy tính để động cơ quay một vòng bác ạ, nó không phải là số xung encoder ( cái này động cơ và driver nó chuẩn với nhau là 1000 rồi nên bác ko cần quan tâm). Tháng trước em hỏng một con động cơ loại này, hàng mới mua 4 tháng trời, mua ở tỉnh và nhà cung cấp nhỏ nên khá gian nan trong bảo hành. Hôm nào bảo hành về chắc em bán rẻ đi quá

----------


## Mec Sky

Cảm ơn các bác nhé! Em hay dùng loại máy nhỏ, sử dụng Driver động cơ bước TB6560 thôi, h thử làm cái to nên chưa có kinh nghiệm. Con máy em làm thì chạy thanh răng, cũng mua ở ngoài kèm hộp số tỉ lệ 1:5, ở ngoài em cũng thấy như vậy, nhưng không biết nên chọn số xung/vòng của driver là bao nhiêu cho hợp lý. Mà vừa rồi mua thì có 1 con lỗi nháy đỏ, không chạy, chắc lại phải đi bảo hành. Mà bác CKD cho em hỏi tỉ lệ 1/10 nghĩa là sao nhỉ?

----------


## TLT

Cho mình hỏi mình muốn mua cái nàu để nâng cấp máy, mà đấu nối ntn để khi 1 cái driver bị lỗi thì báo lỗi alamr luôn,

----------


## maycncmini

> Cho mình hỏi mình muốn mua cái nàu để nâng cấp máy, mà đấu nối ntn để khi 1 cái driver bị lỗi thì báo lỗi alamr luôn,


Nếu chạy với Mach3 tín hiệu alarm + hoặc - trên driver có thể nối trực tiếp với chân Estop hoặc qua relay (Cần lưu ý chọn mức thấp hoặc cao trong mach3 để phù hợp với BOB đang có)

----------


## TLT

> Nếu chạy với Mach3 tín hiệu alarm + hoặc - trên driver có thể nối trực tiếp với chân Estop hoặc qua relay (Cần lưu ý chọn mức thấp hoặc cao trong mach3 để phù hợp với BOB đang có)


Còn nc v5 thì sao bác

----------


## TLT

> Còn nc v5 thì sao bác


Bác nào giúp mình với

----------


## ktshung

> Bác nào giúp mình với


Bác nối chân limit X,Y hoặc Z trên BOB vào Alarm +, GND vào Alarm - là được, nếu nhiều driver có thể nối nối tiếp nhau.

----------


## TLT

> Bác nối chân limit X,Y hoặc Z trên BOB vào Alarm +, GND vào Alarm - là được, nếu nhiều driver có thể nối nối tiếp nhau.


Thanks bác Hùng nhé

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác nào giúp mình với


Bác thêm cái role 24vdc nữa nối 0vdc vào al- từ al+ nối đến chân 13 role từ chân 14 nối vào 24vdc, tiếp đó bác lấy tiếp điểm thường mở của role nối như 1 công tắc limit là ok, qua role cho chắc ăn. Nếu nhiều driver thì bác thêm cho con đi ot 007 tránh dòng ngược là xong.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác nối chân limit X,Y hoặc Z trên BOB vào Alarm +, GND vào Alarm - là được, nếu nhiều driver có thể nối nối tiếp nhau.


Em nghĩ nối song song các driver mới đúng chứ bác, vì chỉ cần 1 cái báo lỗi là kích hoạt tín hiệu limit chứ nối nối tiếp là cần cùng lúc 2 driver báo lỗi mới dừng máy đó bác.

----------


## TLT

> Bác thêm cái role 24vdc nữa nối 0vdc vào al- từ al+ nối đến chân 13 role từ chân 14 nối vào 24vdc, tiếp đó bác lấy tiếp điểm thường mở của role nối như 1 công tắc limit là ok, qua role cho chắc ăn. Nếu nhiều driver thì bác thêm cho con đi ot 007 tránh dòng ngược là xong.


Hơi khó hiểu chút bác ơi, Sao ko làm như bác Hùng cho tiện hả bác, sao fải thêm role và nguồn 24dvc

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hơi khó hiểu chút bác ơi, Sao ko làm như bác Hùng cho tiện hả bác, sao fải thêm role và nguồn 24dvc



Đây là cách em đấu, trong quá trình đấu có nhiều phương án khác nhau nên bác muốn làm theo cách nào cũng được, cách của em thì sau này bác muoins thêm đèn báo sự cố các thứ sẽ dễ hơn và an toàn điện cao hơn vì có role cách ly tránh hỏng kiểu dây chuyền.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## suu_tam

> Đính kèm 47881
> Đây là cách em đấu, trong quá trình đấu có nhiều phương án khác nhau nên bác muốn làm theo cách nào cũng được, cách của em thì sau này bác muoins thêm đèn báo sự cố các thứ sẽ dễ hơn và an toàn điện cao hơn vì có role cách ly tránh hỏng kiểu dây chuyền.


DMA86 không có ALARM bác ơi.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> DMA86 không có ALARM bác ơi.


Đúng rồi bác, em viết nhầm dma chứ nó là hbs86

----------


## ducphu

các bác cho em hỏi là HBS86H Drive có nguồn cấp là 20 ~ 63VAC or 30 ~ 90VDC thì nên chọn bộ nguồn loại nào, dòng là bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## ktshung

> các bác cho em hỏi là HBS86H Drive có nguồn cấp là 20 ~ 63VAC or 30 ~ 90VDC thì nên chọn bộ nguồn loại nào, dòng là bao nhiêu ạ


Bác ra mua cái nguồn tầm 20A loại 70VAC danh chuyên làm Ampli ấy, giá tầm 350k. Bác chạy muôn đời luôn, đừng có mua mấy nguồn xung, vừa đắt vừa hư hoài mệt

----------

motogia

----------


## ktshung

> Em nghĩ nối song song các driver mới đúng chứ bác, vì chỉ cần 1 cái báo lỗi là kích hoạt tín hiệu limit chứ nối nối tiếp là cần cùng lúc 2 driver báo lỗi mới dừng máy đó bác.


Bời vì chân Arlam con HBS thường đóng bác, nối nối tiếp cho nhanh, chỉ cần 1 con driver báo lỗi là mach nó hở ra rồi mà

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bời vì chân Arlam con HBS thường đóng bác, nối nối tiếp cho nhanh, chỉ cần 1 con driver báo lỗi là mach nó hở ra rồi mà


 nó thường mở bác ạ, vì em đấu để điều khiển role khi có lỗi nó mới cấp điện cho cuộn dây role nên em khẳng định là nó thường mở (Em có đấu 2 máy dùng HBS86H này rồi)

----------


## ktshung

> nó thường mở bác ạ, vì em đấu để điều khiển role khi có lỗi nó mới cấp điện cho cuộn dây role nên em khẳng định là nó thường mở (Em có đấu 2 máy dùng HBS86H này rồi)


Vậy bác xem lại hàng của bác đi, theo manual là thường đóng, và em dùng thì toàn thường đóng, theo một số thông tin thường mở là hàng lởm, em chưa kiểm chứng nhưng em có thông tin như vậy đấy ạ. Nhưng có thể thường mở hay thường đóng được cấu hình bằng phần mềm, em không chắc chuyện này nhé:
(Alarm Signal: OC output signal, active when one of the following protection is activated: over-voltage, over
current and position following error. This port can sink or source 20mA current at 24V. In default, the
resistance between ALM+ and ALM- is low impedance in normal operation and become high when HBS86
goes into error. The active level of alarm signal is software configurable. See Hybrid servo software
operational manual for more detail. )

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác ra mua cái nguồn tầm 20A loại 70VAC danh chuyên làm Ampli ấy, giá tầm 350k. Bác chạy muôn đời luôn, đừng có mua mấy nguồn xung, vừa đắt vừa hư hoài mệt


Trời ơi, Em đưa cổ cho Đông phương nó chém 1,4 triệu/ biến áp xuyến 65vac-15A, Em hận.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Vậy bác xem lại hàng của bác đi, theo manual là thường đóng, và em dùng thì toàn thường đóng, theo một số thông tin thường mở là hàng lởm, em chưa kiểm chứng nhưng em có thông tin như vậy đấy ạ. Nhưng có thể thường mở hay thường đóng được cấu hình bằng phần mềm, em không chắc chuyện này nhé:
> (Alarm Signal: OC output signal, active when one of the following protection is activated: over-voltage, over
> current and position following error. This port can sink or source 20mA current at 24V. In default, the
> resistance between ALM+ and ALM- is low impedance in normal operation and become high when HBS86
> goes into error. The active level of alarm signal is software configurable. See Hybrid servo software
> operational manual for more detail. )


ĐÚng rồi Bác, em coi manual cũng thấy thường đóng. mà em đấu thì theo thường mở lại chạy => cũng có thể là hàng lởm hoặc người ta cài đặt trước đó.

----------


## ktshung

Đây là hình em đấu chân Arlam cái máy em đang chạy, nó chay 3 năm rồi và lổi là đứng ngay, hình kế là cục nguồn 350k xài thiên thu. Máy em làm cho mình nên hơi luôm thuộm, bác thông cảm

----------


## motogia

mấy con của em cũng vậy, đấu song song driver, dùng relay ngắt ngoài, dính hàng lỏm ta, bác ktshung cho thêm thông tin vụ này được không? để biết đường còn tránh. thanks

----------


## ktshung

> mấy con của em cũng vậy, đấu song song driver, dùng relay ngắt ngoài, dính hàng lỏm ta, bác ktshung cho thêm thông tin vụ này được không? để biết đường còn tránh. thanks


Em không biết đâu, bà con lại bảo em tung tin vịt hehehe. Nhưng mà em mua thì cứ cắm vào đo thấy thường đóng mới lấy, hehehe

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Vụ này khó à nhe, vẫn biết là phần mềm nó set được thường đóng hay thường mở, tên bán hàng nó tự set thì biết sao đây, thêm nữa, cái tội là em hay mua từ bên kia, đòi hỏi và đổi trả chắc chết.

----------


## ktshung

> Vụ này khó à nhe, vẫn biết là phần mềm nó set được thường đóng hay thường mở, tên bán hàng nó tự set thì biết sao đây, thêm nữa, cái tội là em hay mua từ bên kia, đòi hỏi và đổi trả chắc chết.


Vậy ta cứ đụng gì chơi đó thôi bác, thường mở thì túm song song nó lại nhét vô cái chân Estop rồi định dạng trong NC thôi, nó cũng vậy à, sao phải làm Relay ngoài

----------


## motogia

> Vậy ta cứ đụng gì chơi đó thôi bác, thường mở thì túm song song nó lại nhét vô cái chân Estop rồi định dạng trong NC thôi, nó cũng vậy à, sao phải làm Relay ngoài


em thấy máy chạy mấy năm nay hoàn toàn ổn, lỗi vẫn dừng, em ko dùng NC hay Mach, do dùng dsp 0501 trước giờ, nghẹt nó không có cổng estop nên đành chế qua relay, ngắt trực tiếp nguồn nuôi dsp ạ, sau có nâng cấp nên dspA11, vẫn biết em nó có estop, nhưng làm biếng, lắp kiểu cũ. cũng đã thử qua chân limit, nhưng chưa dc.
cũng may dsp nó tự lưu vị trí khi mất điện , nên em cứ chạy tới thôi.

----------


## ktshung

> em thấy máy chạy mấy năm nay hoàn toàn ổn, lỗi vẫn dừng, em ko dùng NC hay Mach, do dùng dsp 0501 trước giờ, nghẹt nó không có cổng estop nên đành chế qua relay, ngắt trực tiếp nguồn nuôi dsp ạ, sau có nâng cấp nên dspA11, vẫn biết em nó có estop, nhưng làm biếng, lắp kiểu cũ. cũng đã thử qua chân limit, nhưng chưa dc.
> cũng may dsp nó tự lưu vị trí khi mất điện , nên em cứ chạy tới thôi.


em còn chế cả cái cục để khi máy chạy xong về home đụng vào nó cắt luôn toàn bộ hệ thống điện, hehehe. Nhưng nó vẫn thủ công quá, có bác nào biết có lênh gì để khi máy kết thúc M30 thì Relay nào đó đóng mở để cắt ngay trong tủ không ạ?

----------


## motogia

> em còn chế cả cái cục để khi máy chạy xong về home đụng vào nó cắt luôn toàn bộ hệ thống điện, hehehe. Nhưng nó vẫn thủ công quá, có bác nào biết có lênh gì để khi máy kết thúc M30 thì Relay nào đó đóng mở để cắt ngay trong tủ không ạ?


Vụ này hay đây, tránh ngâm điện khi máy đã chạy xong, Bác ktshung chia sẻ với, chứ cái tội của em là hay la ca  buôn chuyện thời sự đó đây và cũng hay chạy đêm,nếu được bác chia sẻ thì tốt quá. Thanks

----------


## ktshung

Em là cài máy xong vứt đó đi chơi luôn, ít nhất cũng câu cá hoặc cho chạy đêm. Nhà em cách xưởng 5km nên nhác chạy lên chạy về, cứ làm xong nó tự tắt tủ điện còn máy tính thì mình tắt bằng teamviewer. Hồi trước em đặt cái bỏad đóng ngắt 10 con relay qua máy tính, nhưng khổ cái CNc mỗi ngày chạy mỗi máy khác nhau, hổng lẻ bật thêm cái máy tính chỉ để khiển con đó, nên thôi làm cục chạm cho zui, không thì làm con đóng ngắt qua điện thoại, hoặc cái ngõ đóng ngắt của biến tần, cứ Spindle dừng quay là ... bụp, hehehe

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

Nhà em cách xưởng cũng vậy 2km chứ chẳng gần, vậy mình dùng lệnh M05 hay tín hiệu tắt spindle từ mạch interface khi kết thúc chạy, được không bác? vì dung dsp thì em không ngại bật tắt, nó khởi động tương đối nhanh.
hehe bác đã gợi ý ở trên mà không để ý, thanks bác vì ý tưởng hay, còn việc thủ công hay không thì em no care

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> em còn chế cả cái cục để khi máy chạy xong về home đụng vào nó cắt luôn toàn bộ hệ thống điện, hehehe. Nhưng nó vẫn thủ công quá, có bác nào biết có lênh gì để khi máy kết thúc M30 thì Relay nào đó đóng mở để cắt ngay trong tủ không ạ?


Có khi nào ai đêna chơi chống tay vô tình trún vào cục đó chưa bác.hehe

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Em là cài máy xong vứt đó đi chơi luôn, ít nhất cũng câu cá hoặc cho chạy đêm. Nhà em cách xưởng 5km nên nhác chạy lên chạy về, cứ làm xong nó tự tắt tủ điện còn máy tính thì mình tắt bằng teamviewer. Hồi trước em đặt cái bỏad đóng ngắt 10 con relay qua máy tính, nhưng khổ cái CNc mỗi ngày chạy mỗi máy khác nhau, hổng lẻ bật thêm cái máy tính chỉ để khiển con đó, nên thôi làm cục chạm cho zui, không thì làm con đóng ngắt qua điện thoại, hoặc cái ngõ đóng ngắt của biến tần, cứ Spindle dừng quay là ... bụp, hehehe


Em chưa dùng mach3 nên không rõ bên đó sao chứ NC em thấy lấy tín hiệu từ biến tần điều khiển spin khi hoàn thành nó sẽ ngưng spin mình đấu nối trong biến tần ra off nguồn luôn chắc được đó bác.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Có khi nào ai đêna chơi chống tay vô tình trún vào cục đó chưa bác.hehe


Ban ngày em nối tắt nó lại bác à nên cục đó ko có tác dụng, hehhe

----------


## suu_tam

Alarm HSB86H là thường mở nhé.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Alarm HSB86H là thường mở nhé.


Cái này đã nói ở phần thảo luận ở trên đó bác ...

----------

